# white to black



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What do you get when you mate a white bird (as in wedding release birds) and black bird (as in Black Diamond bird)?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Literally anything under the sun. White is the absence of pigment - the mutations that cause it literally interfere with pigment production and we see a "white" feather. (that means the bird itself can be anything under that "white coat" and we don't know what it is. http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/WHITE.html

If the bird is a bull-eyed white (recessive white), then it can carry anything. Only by mating it to a non-white (as you're planning to do) can we get any hint of what the white is carrying. If it's a colored eyed white (then it's often = but not always an ash-red homozgyous grizzle. 

If you tell me what the babies are that you get from the mating, i can BEGIN to give you and idea of what's in the white, but until then it'd be nothing but guess and wishful thinking.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

RodSD said:


> What do you get when you mate a white bird (as in wedding release birds) and black bird (as in Black Diamond bird)?


I think you'll get some pied or maybe DC with white flights...For my experience, Black Diamond are strong flyers, The only reason I noticed from Black Diamond is during the summer, they (had 4 Blk Dia.) land 1st before anyone else...So the rest follow when they see them land...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a pair like this and its true you never know whats coming out next color wise ,could be anything from pure white to poka dotted ..heres the last two that hatched out from my pair .. first one I lost to a hawk just recently 






 and this is his brother/nestmate


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

RodSD said:


> What do you get when you mate a white bird (as in wedding release birds) and black bird (as in Black Diamond bird)?


I have a black diamond and white homing pigeon who had a checkered youngster (hen) and an almost black diamond (male) youngster, with a few white feathers on his butt and his legs.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks folks! White bird definitely gives surprises. Their color is like the color of light. A white light, however, is composed of spectrum of colors, not the absence of one. When you mix all the colors of the rainbow you get a white light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

now dont go getting all emotional on us here lol


----------

